# Seperating gold from silver piece?



## Anonymous (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm totally new to this forum and I need some help please.

I have some *gold/silver* mix about 300g and I don't know what is the best process to refining them? Can any body with good knowledge help me please?

Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## phoenix_phx_ (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello on the forum !

the first question is... is it powder or one metal piece?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

If the mix is less than 25 % gold just dissolve the lot in nitric and water. There is a video on my website, http://www.goldrecovery.us , demonstrating this.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help, I have small balls of silver covered with gold.
This is a picture of it..

So is this process gave me in the end a metallic gold or a gold in other form? 
Thanks for your help and please if you have a complete process that will end me to the mettalic gold.

Thanks..


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2008)

How do you know it's gold and silver? Doesn't make sense that irregular pieces of silver, like that, would be gold plated. There's no reason for it. It looks like copper based alloy shot that's used to make karat golds. If so, it most likely contains silver.


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2008)

Hi goldsilverpro I'm sure its silver covered with GOLD, I get this gold throw complecated Alchemy process.

The picture shows my final result, first I used silver shots and processing them and in the end of this special Process my silver shots where coated with pure GOLD.

Belive it or not I konw what I'm talking about, I did this before but I give my material to a friend to refine it for me, he use Nitric Acids to refine it but must of the gold were lost in his process because he didnt have much knowledge to deal with Nitric Acids, but any way we recovered a 3 Grams of pure gold from my shots ( the shots where about 32 grams of silver).

So what I'm looking for is how to refine the gold without losing anythingfrom it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2008)

Alchemy?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2008)

Ditto! 

Alchemy?


----------



## ALPHABiT (May 3, 2008)

From Ag to Au ?

Or Ag to collect Au around ?


----------



## Palladium (May 3, 2008)

pure_light6 said:


> Hi goldsilverpro I'm sure its silver covered with GOLD, I get this gold throw complecated Alchemy process.
> 
> The picture shows my final result, first I used silver shots and processing them and in the end of this special Process my silver shots where coated with pure GOLD.
> 
> ...



Alchemy ? I would like to hear more about this amazing process. Could you give use some details it might help us out since we are not use to dealing with this type material. Are they orbs ?

Dito Chris :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (May 3, 2008)

Pure Light,

No matter what you call the process or what branch of 'science' :?: it's in, plain and simple just melt the scrap into an alloy and dissolve it in 50/50 nitric acid. The video I referred you to shows how it looks. If you watch it everything should be clear.

I don't see how your friend lost gold to nitric acid, it seems impossible as nitric won't dissolve gold. If he washed the resulting powder in HCl before rinsing all the nitric out, that may explain it, but the gold would still be in the liquid, not lost.

The left over powder / sponge is gold and should be redissolved and refined to get to 24kt gold.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (May 3, 2008)

pure_light6 said:


> Hi goldsilverpro I'm sure its silver covered with GOLD, I get this gold throw complecated Alchemy process.


Alchemy is the stuff of witchcraft----we are science-based people.



> The picture shows my final result, first I used silver shots and processing them and in the end of this special Process my silver shots where coated with pure GOLD.


What was the purpose in coating the shot with gold? I gather, from reading your description, that it was a process you applied----not one that occurred of it's own volition.



> Belive it or not I konw what I'm talking about, I did this before but I give my material to a friend to refine it for me, he use Nitric Acids to refine it but must of the gold were lost in his process because he didnt have much knowledge to deal with Nitric Acids, but any way we recovered a 3 Grams of pure gold from my shots ( the shots where about 32 grams of silver)


If you know what you're talking about, feel free to share what you know with the readers. We do that here on this board------we openly share knowledge-----and we try to provide enough information so others can make sense of what we have to say. 



> So what I'm looking for is how to refine the gold without losing anythingfrom it.


*Simple. *

Follow the recommendations in my sig line. Until you understand the basics of refining, everything will be a puzzle to you. Hoke's book will provide the basic understanding you need-----and, hopefully, dispel any notion that there is alchemy involved in refining. There is none. 



> Thanks again.


Welcome. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2008)

Hi again..

I know the way that poeple thinking about alchemy, I was like you call it (Bull Sh*t) but I was intrest in the idea that waht if it was true? what if we can transmute base metals into gold? I do my research and it tooks me more than 7 years to find the real process's.

Really its shocking to find that all the ancient alchemists who were consedered as morans are all true scientests in this secret art.

Alchemy is the secret science which have been kept as a holy secret in the proper hands, And all the alchemists were writing a FALSE books and methods on how to do transmutation on metals just to lust the fools who are not meant to know anything about this thing.

Any way this process is the easy process, it transmute the outer atoms of the silver shots into GOLD.

But the hard process which is the really process of the alchemist who well turn your all your metal ( what ever it was lead, silver, mercury..) into pure piece of gold, and yes I did this process before.

This hard process is the manufacture of the true stone ofthe alchemist wich called the Philsopher's Stone, buy projecting this what so called Stone on the molten metal well turn it all into GOLD.

I know I know as you were reading my post you were thinking about what is this guy talking about? stone? alchemy? transmutation???

Hey poeple it is all real, if you belive in it you will find it, with this stone I can transmute lead to gold by the ratio 1 of my stone to 100 of the lead wich means if you project with 1 gram of this stone you will have 100 gram of GOLD, so do you belive this?

I know must of you can't belive or understand what is going on because we have been told at school that it is impossiple to transmute one atom to another, Even I ( I'm studying computer science by the way) didn't belive in this in the beginnig but after this shocking realty I'm completely aware of what is going on and I can control this art.

Now you are wondering why I'm serching for a process to seperate this small quananty of gold from this silver since I can make pure gold in more qunanty? Ok since this process is easy to replicate after and after I'm doing it everyday or so, and I like to finish this process to give it to the poeple as a gift.

So guys as soon as it finish I will tell who is really was lust the way to the secret of alchemy, who have the write knowledge and diserve it.

Thanks and happy gold making.


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 4, 2008)

Sine me up dood. Ile traid u won unikorn horn 4 yor wizurd spelzzz


----------



## ALPHABiT (May 4, 2008)

> with this stone I can transmute lead to gold by the ratio 1 of my stone to 100 of the lead wich means if you project with 1 gram of this stone you will have 100 gram of GOLD, so do you belive this?



Uhm... Let me guess...
And this gram of stone has a price...


----------



## Harold_V (May 4, 2008)

Your name doesn't happen to be Joseph Smith, does it?

The transformation of elements to higher elements is a well understood science, and it is not, in any way, connected to your magic stone. Please do not waste precious time and space on this forum with such nonsense. 

You remind me very much of an ex-friend. He showed me a bogus assay that had gold showing @ 5,000 oz/ton, yet he was unemployed and hurting for cash. Seems to me that if he had that kind of wealth hiding in the wings, he'd be doing something with it to put food on the table. He preferred, instead, to stand around with his hands in his pockets. 

You need to read a book written by Robert Jastrow, Red Giants and White Dwarfs, in which you'll be fully enlightened as to the origin of the heavy elements. 

You're very welcome to this forum, but please leave the hocus pocus BS out of the conversations. I, as well as other moderators, have more than enough things to do without reading of your magical powers. I don't believe that any more than I believe in the Easter Bunny or the tooth fairy. Anyone that possessed the power you allude to would not have need of information about extracting gold from alloys. You can chalk that up as yet another tale that exposes you as a fraud. 

From the picture you posted, you have likely gold plated some alloy shot and have tried to snooker simple minded buyers into believing they're nuggets. You came to the wrong place with your antics. There are people on this forum that have educations in chemistry, as well as a few with extended precious metal refining experience in industry. 

Lets get on with things now.

Do you have something of value to add to the forum? 

If not, please lurk and gain knowledge from those of us that have experience and live in the real world, not on Mars. 

I'll make a deal with you, considering I'm a rather humorless individual. 

You quit trying to insult my intelligence, and I'll quit trying to insult yours. 

You good with that?

Harold


----------



## Palladium (May 4, 2008)

pure_light6 said:


> Hi again..
> Any way this process is the easy process, it transmute the outer atoms of the silver shots into GOLD.



OKKKK. Physics 101.
What is an atom. Atoms are make of several items, Some we don't quiet understand yet but I'll try to fill you in here. Since your specialty appears to be computer science.

Atoms are composed of ( Starting from the inside moving out ) protons, neutrons and electrons. Protons carry a positive electrical charge, electrons carry a negative electrical charge and neutrons carry no electrical charge at all. The protons and neutrons cluster together in the central part of the atom, called the nucleus, and the electrons orbit the nucleus. A particular atom will have the same number of protons and electrons and most atoms have at least as many neutrons as protons.
Protons and neutrons are both composed of other particles called quarks and gluons. Protons contain two up quarks and one down quark while neutrons contain one up quark and two down quarks. The gluons are responsible for binding the quarks to one another. The electrons are what is responsible for hold molecules together.

A single atom is the smallest unit of matter that is recognizable as a chemical element. What i am saying is that if you could take some matter (remember this is anything in the universe) and break it down you would see that it is made of compounds and molecules. The compounds and molecules are made up of elements. 

If you then broke that element down as small as you could then you would have an atom. (To imagine this think of a Lego castle which represents matter. The castle is made up of walls, bridges, rooms, etc. These represent the compounds and molecules. The walls and such are made up of individual Legos which represent elements. If you were to remove all of the Legos in a wall and separate them then each individual Lego would be an atom).

Now lets look at what makes a element such as this mystery gold. First look at the periodic table of the elements. What is the difference in lead and gold you might ask. well Lead (atomic number 82) and gold (atomic number 79) are defined as elements by the number of protons they possess. If we were to take 3 protons from lead we would have gold. Yippee. Now can this be done? yep. But can it be controlled and replicated. Hummmm, Nope !!!! Let's go further.

Because lead is stable, forcing it to release three protons requires a vast input of energy. Can we do this ? Yep take one neutron and kick it in the ass to get it to going real fast and then aim it at the bulls eye. This usually takes about two hundred million eV of energy for this to happen. By contrast, most chemical oxidation reactions (such as refining gold with chemical energy <acids> which only effect the electrons) take at most a few eV. It would take at least ten million times more usable energy to remove the protons than it would take to just dissolve the substance in an acid. Electrons are controlled by what is called the weak nuclear force. The variation in specific binding energy with atomic number is due to the interplay of two fundamental forces acting on protons and neutrons that make up the nucleus. Nuclei are bound by an attractive strong nuclear force between nucleons, which overcomes the electrostatic repulsion ( push ) between protons. However the strong nuclear force only acts over very short ranges.

I could go on and on about why it can't be done. Is that saying it can't be done. Nope. Just that it can't be done and controlled. There are reports that Glenn Seaborg a 1951 Nobel Laureate in Chemistry, succeeded in transmuting a minute quantity of lead (possibly en route from bismuth) into gold in 1980. There is an earlier report (1972) in which Soviet physicists at a nuclear research facility near Lake Baikal in Siberia accidentally discovered a reaction for turning lead into gold when they found the lead shielding of an experimental reactor had changed to gold.

So i would have to say pack up what you have and send it to me and i will let you know. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Good reply Harold. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2008)

You missed the point, he started with silver which has less protons, so he simply change a neutron to a proton by extracting and electron from the neutron and since the mass is less he gets enough energy to do it again but only on the surface. 8)


----------



## Palladium (May 4, 2008)

This is true. What's silver 47 ? Ok now we are adding protons. :shock: 
still takes more energy than he has available.


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2008)

No, Pd, we are using our stone to draw electrons from the neutrons in the nucleus trasmuting them to protons and placing the electrons into the cloud surrounding the atom.

Got it now? :lol:


----------



## Palladium (May 4, 2008)

Ok well i see. I guess Niels Bohr was wrong about that. :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 4, 2008)

This is such BS. I feel badly for such suckers as purelight. They are so honest, so confident, so convinced. What a waste of one's life.


----------



## Palladium (May 4, 2008)

Ain't that the truth. Although i can say i would like to study the science more ( the true science of transmutations ) i can't say that it will be possible anytime in say the next zillion years. :wink: 

http://houstonpress.com/2001-12-20/news/all-that-glitters/


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 4, 2008)

Good link, Ralph. Alchemy is a passion and an addiction, usually held by those with less intelligent or informed minds. I know that I know more about the subject than any one on the forum. I learned from a master alchemist. It's sucker bait.


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2008)

Hey you dont just get your master in alchemy handed to you, you have morf it from obisdian, then morf the obsidian into your philosophers stone to make gold plated silver to try and refine but refining udoooos the process so you only get 1/3 of the gold you started with.

I am done playing now and Ultimate light 6 please take no office, just funning ya.


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2008)

Ok people, I know all what you have just said about Atoms and matters, I have read about this more than you, But what I'm talking about is what you will never ever get to understand it because of your thinking and reacting type :x .

I'm not trying to sell or make a profit from what I was trying to say, I was just trying to let you know what is going on, You are refinig huge amount of trash to get as little as grams of gold from it and it tooks you so long and hard work, that is good but what I have in hand can change your forum and make you all wealthy in short time.

But I'm sorry for the people who post those bad words about me, you have messed the chance to the real stuff.

Thanks again for your information about refining, I have what I need to countinue my work.

And in the end I get what I want from you it's how to refine my pieces of gold but you didnt let me tell you anything, I knew that is what is going to happen before I post here.

I'm sorry for you poeple, I'm leaving this forum with negative Idea about you.


----------



## Palladium (May 5, 2008)

pure_light6 said:


> Ok people, I know all what you have just said about Atoms and matters, I have read about this more than you



:lol: :lol: :lol: No i doubt that. I just finished writing a 200 page paper that i doubt you could understand even if i explained it to you. But hey, to each his own. Good luck with that. :roll:


----------



## Harold_V (May 5, 2008)

pure_light6 said:


> I'm sorry for you poeple, I'm leaving this forum with negative Idea about you.


I'm going to break a cardinal rule that I try VERY hard to enforce. No profanity or vulgarity on the forum, although my comment is quite mild. You, sir, have truly earned it with your insistence on insulting the minds of rational people. 

Don't let the door hit you in the ass!

Harold


----------



## Lou (May 5, 2008)

Well that's one less waste of our time.


Happy transmutations!


When you're rich from it, do come back here and rub it in our faces!


----------



## ALPHABiT (May 5, 2008)

Pitty guyz!!!
I was wondering to buy the philosofal stone!


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 5, 2008)

Was it the phiolsophers stone...or the Rube's rock? I can't read very well with all this stardust floating around.


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (May 5, 2008)

hey, its not soo easy translating into english from native ghana tongue.
nore is spelleng....


----------



## ALPHABiT (May 5, 2008)

> hey, its not soo easy translating into english from native ghana tongue.
> nore is spelleng....



Uhm.


----------

